# MPEG4-Video abspielen



## airxl (13. April 2006)

Hi!
Ich kenn mich mit HTML-Codes eigentlich gar nich, aber da ihr euch hier ja auskennt
wollte ich ma fragen ob ich ein html code haben kann der mpeg4 videos auf meiner Homepage abspielt?
Der User sollte aber erst auf den "Play" button klicken bevor das video abgespielt wird.


----------



## Maik (13. April 2006)

Studiere mal das Kapitel SELFHTML: HTML / Multimedia zum Einbinden von Videos in HTML-Dokumenten.

Btw, der Suchbegriff *Video* erzielt im HTML-Board 72 Treffer (incl. deinem Thread).


----------



## airxl (13. April 2006)

Danke für die Antwort.
Ich habe mir die Siete durchgelesen hab den code kopiert war ers alles in ordnung, doch der player spielt das video nich ab wenn ich auf den play button drücke spielt er das video nich ab, Und wenn ich das mit Quicktime abspielen will kommt da nur son quicktime zeichen mit nem fragezeichen drin.
Wie kann ich das beheben?
Bitte helft mir ich bin schon echt verzweifelt.
              mfg airxl


----------



## franz007 (13. April 2006)

Der Benutzer muss dazu natürlich den Richtigen Player und Codec installiert haben. Eine Alternative wäre wenn du den film (alternativ) als flash-movie anbietest, laut Macromedia haben über 90% der User den Flashplayer istalliert.


----------



## airxl (13. April 2006)

und wie macht man das?
Ich weiß. Ich kenn mich uberhaupt nicht aus


----------



## franz007 (13. April 2006)

airxl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und wie macht man das?
> Ich weiß. Ich kenn mich uberhaupt nicht aus



Wenn du flash hast einfach das Movie importieren (kompressionsrate anpassen) und dann normal abspeichern (als .swf).

Du kannnst auch die Demo verwenden http://www.macromedia.com/de oder genauer noch hier:

http://www.macromedia.com/cfusion/tdrc/index.cfm?loc=de&product=flashpro


----------



## airxl (13. April 2006)

Hi!
danke aber ich komme mit dem programm nich so ganz klar. Könntest du  die einzelnen Schritte vllt noch ma posten?
Ach ja und kann es vllt sein das die videos nich  das ich ne HP bei Beppworld habe und ich die videos nich auf den server geladen habe?
Und kann ich nich die Videos von meine Festplatte abspielen lassen?


----------



## franz007 (13. April 2006)

Du hast dein Video gar nicht hochgeladen

Dann kann er schlecht etwas anzeigen.

Die einzelnen Schritte kann ich dir nicht erklären weil ich kein flash oben habe aber schau dich mal im flash Bereich um die kennen sich da besser aus.

Es kommt auf die Größe des Filmes an, wenn es ein längerer Film ist bietest du in besser zum download an, einen Kurzen (so 30sec bis 2min) kannst du auch so einrichten dass er es streamt (also zb per flash) und direkt im Browserfenster anzeigt.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (13. April 2006)

airxl: Bitte halte Dich an unsere Netiquette - dazu gehört neben korrekter Groß- und Kleinschreibung ein Mindestmaß an Orthografie/Zeichensetzung und die Vermeidung von unnötigen Abkürzungen und Chatausdrücken.
.


----------

